# Ghost town, USA



## matsorjc (Dec 13, 2008)

This is listed as a ‘ghost town’ in Arizona; its called Chloride and is way off the main highway. It was obviously named after the mineral that was mined there. People still live there, but when we arrived around 5.00 in the late afternoon it seemed pretty deserted and there was the sensation of being watched.







A number of the properties had some of the strangest decorations on the fences, anything from bones to rusted metal objects and glass bottle necks. One of the fences even had strings of old boots and shoes. 


























But take a look at the Bank.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, that is so bizarre and wonderful. The fences and trees remind me of the 'prayer trees' that are found near sacred sites in Britain with ribbons and other things tied to the branches. What a great place! Love the old petrol station too...very 'Edward Hopper'.


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 13, 2008)

thats sweet! if it really is deserted im moving there ASAP! haha


----------



## Looloo (Dec 13, 2008)

Fascinating, but also several different types of creepy *shudder*


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 13, 2008)

They have a novel way of recycling their junk and would you feel secure with your money in that bank,Still its the type of place id like to visit


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 13, 2008)

Very freaky with all that junk in the trees.Whats the deal with all that?

Love the name of the town though!


----------



## Neosea (Dec 13, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Very freaky with all that junk in the trees.Whats the deal with all that?
> 
> Love the name of the town though!



Wind chimes, if you hear it, time to hide.

Cool looking place, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 13, 2008)

WOAH. It's banjo's I'd be scared of hearing. :goofy:


----------



## chelle (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ha ha*



Seahorse said:


> WOAH. It's banjo's I'd be scared of hearing. :goofy:



You are showing your age there fella !!!!!!


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 13, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> WOAH. It's banjo's I'd be scared of hearing. :goofy:



Hey I play the banjo, we aint all hillbillies y'know


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Dec 13, 2008)

Very interesting. Your description of it reminds me of House of Wax. Hehe! I wish I could go to somewhere like this but there's no chance of finding a large abandoned area in London


----------



## goodeavens (Dec 13, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> WOAH. It's banjo's I'd be scared of hearing. :goofy:



My thought exactly mate  I wouldn`t hang around long


----------



## Random (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, that's surreal. I like the touch of naming the town after its most common resource, perhaps we could do something similar in this country. I can foresee some renames coming on, such as "Graffiti, Strathclyde", "Burned Out Car, West Midlands", or perhaps simply "Dog Crap, Lancashire"

Did the bank have an ATM?


----------



## Pip (Dec 17, 2008)

Random said:


> Wow, that's surreal. I like the touch of naming the town after its most common resource, perhaps we could do something similar in this country. I can foresee some renames coming on, such as "Graffiti, Strathclyde", "Burned Out Car, West Midlands", or perhaps simply "Dog Crap, Lancashire"
> 
> Did the bank have an ATM?



Oh yes............ what's the name of that town where the sperm bank is , oh yea 'Spunkytown' ! 

Trust me to lower the tone.



Pip


----------



## snoopin about (Dec 29, 2008)

i can kinda imagine the hills have eyes ! or even some one shouting that they want you to squeal like a pig 
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
a great find and a good set of eary pics


----------

